# Wie bzw. Wo einen geeigneten Programmierer finden?



## Firebird08 (19. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute,

würde gerne eine Idee umsetzen. Da ich aber nur sehr sehr wenig Kenntnisse in html, css, mysql, php etc. besitze und auch keine Zeit habe mir mehr anzueignen, würde ich das doch lieber einen Profi erledigen lassen 

Im Internet gibt es natürlich viele Agenturen, aber die sind bestimmt viel zu teuer. Ich suche eher nach Studenten o.ä....

Habt ihr ne Idee wo man solche Leute findet und ggf. für solche Projekte gewinnen kann? Foren? Internetpages etc.?

Thx

Fire


----------



## hodenbussard (19. Mai 2013)

Wenn man wüsste worauf die Idee hinausläuft , wäre das bestimmt hilfreich.


----------



## Kampflackl (19. Mai 2013)

Glaub Studenten wirst sicher dafür Gewinnen können, aber musst halt aufpassen das sie dir die Idee nicht klauen!


----------



## Firebird08 (19. Mai 2013)

hodenbussard schrieb:


> Wenn man wüsste worauf die Idee hinausläuft , wäre das bestimmt hilfreich.



Was meinst du damit? Ich werde bestimmt nichts ohne Verschwiegenheitsverpflichtung preisgeben.  Was ich aber sagen kann:

Ich will evtl. nen Template verwenden und das dann eben noch hier und da individuell verändern. Und ich brauch jemanden der fit in html, css, java, php, und mysql ist... Photoshop wäre bestimmt auch hier und da von Vorteil.... SEO wird auch ne Rolle spielen und und und

Mein Problem ist eben solche Leute dafür zu finden... Ich studiere ja selber noch und mal eben paar tausender ausm Ärmel schütteln is eben nich...


----------



## Z3rno (19. Mai 2013)

Geh an eine Uni, die die passenden Studiengänge anbietet und frag da nach.


----------



## Firebird08 (19. Mai 2013)

Z3rno schrieb:


> Geh an eine Uni, die die passenden Studiengänge anbietet und frag da nach.



Auf die Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen, aber mich überzeugen die Informationen zu den Studiengängen auf der Unihompage so gut wie gar nicht... Kurzer Auszug: "  Inhaltlich bietet das Studium Ihnen eine gründliche und  praxisbezogene Ausbildung in Programmieren und Software-Engineering mit  den Schwerpunkten Betriebssysteme, Datenbanken und Netzwerke.  Grundlagenfächer sind u.a. Digitaltechnik, Statistik und Numerik."

Was ist mit html, css, java etc.?


----------



## Crysis nerd (19. Mai 2013)

Also Studiengänge in Informatik, vorallem Bachelor, vorallem Uni, sind sehr theoretisch. Also da hast du schon Recht. Aber gerade in der Informatik gibt es haufenweise Leute, die in ihrer Freizeit programmieren. Und zwar eben die "Sprachen", nach denen du fragst. Bei Studenten, die sich auf solche Anfragen melden, brauchst du also eigentlich keine Bedenken haben.
Also bester Weg wäre wohl, dass du bei mehreren Unis mal ans schwarze Brett eine Nachricht pinnst. Oft gibt es sowas auch Online, was dir Fahrerei ersparen würde. Sber in Zettelform in ein paar Unis dein Anliegen zu heften, wäre sicher auch nicht schlecht.
Was ich aus Sicht eines Informatik-Studenten sagen kann: Wir suchen einen "sicheren" Job. D.h. der andere muss sich mit dem rechtlichen Kram außernander setzen und ich will nicht das Gefühl haben, dass der mich verarscht. Wir wollen einfach nur den sicheren Studentenlohn für unser Geld. Nur es passiert halt doch schon häufiger, dass Studenten verarscht werden und dann gearbeitet haben und nichts dafür kriegen. 
Und auf "Ich hab ne coole Idee, und wenn die groß raus kommt, bekommste vllt ein wenig Geld" geht kaum einer ein.

Viel Glück bei der Suche!

PS: Alternativ gibt es auch Freelancer Websiten und so, aber ja, die sind teuer.


----------



## drebbin (19. Mai 2013)

Ich habe einen,so wie Ich das mitbekomme,extrem guten Informatiker,ich frag ihn mal ob er sich mit dem von dir geforderten zeug auskennt

Ok. Er hat zuviel zutun mit Diplom^^


----------



## fadade (19. Mai 2013)

Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Was *ich *aus Sicht eines Informatik-Studenten sagen kann


 Soso ? 

@Firebird08:
Also bei uns ist es so, dass wir im 1. und 2. Semester Programmieren hatten, allerdings nur so ein gammeliges Einstiegs-Gefummel (von wegen, was sind Methodenaufrufe, wie funktionieren Parameter, Objektorientierter Ansatz, blabla). Rein vom Studienstoff kann man den "Informatiker" für Programmieraufgaben quasi vergessen. Da sollte man sich einfach an jemanden wenden, der Erfahrung damit hat. Es ist z.B. auch nicht verkehrt sich mal in verschiedenen Programmier-/Webdesign-Foren umzuhören; oder eben direkt an Unis, wie Crysis-Nerd gesagt hat. Bei uns wäre das online z.B.: Leibniz Universität Hannover Online Forum (wobei da nicht sooo viel los ist) Bereich Informatik wäre eher hier: Startseite - Fachrat Informatik - Forum (wobei da auch nicht sooo viel los ist ^^).

Ich bin ja mit meinem Studium auch fast durch und muss sagen, dass ich von HTML, CSS, PHP, usw. immer noch kaum Ahnung habe; dafür aber in anderen Gebieten. Wenn es eher so um Prototyping geht, könntest du sicherlich auch hier im Forum einen Thread eröffnen und man könnte dann kollaborationsmäßig voranschreiten 

PS: @Crysis Nerd: Wenn ich dich mal ganz *hust* vorsichtig darauf aufmerksam machen, darf, dass sich doch einige Schreibfehler im Blog zur Lumina Engine versteckt haben


----------



## Crysis nerd (19. Mai 2013)

fadade schrieb:


> Soso ?


Bitte?  Hab ich was falsches gesagt? 



fadade schrieb:


> PS: @Crysis Nerd: Wenn ich dich mal ganz *hust* vorsichtig darauf aufmerksam machen, darf, dass sich doch einige Schreibfehler im Blog zur Lumina Engine versteckt haben


Ja ich weiß :< Im Gegensatz zu Programmiersprachen, bin ich nicht gerade mit Begabung gesegnet, was gesprochene Sprachen angeht... Ich kann dich ja anstellen, als Sprachen Meister  
(Achja:  prost zurück  )

ABER B2T, sorry Firebird 
Also wie fadade schon gesagt hat, ist ein abgeschlossenes Informatik Studium keine Garantie, dass man einen brauchbaren Programmierer hat (siehe fadade :3 *duck und weg*). Aber es gibt haufenweise Leute im Informatik Studium die privat sich damit außernander setzen und demnach auch extrem fit sind.


----------



## fadade (19. Mai 2013)

Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Bitte?  Hab ich was falsches gesagt?


Nönö, musste nur mal sichergehen. Wenn das so weitergeht gibts in DE ja bald einen INF-Überschuss^^



Crysis nerd schrieb:


> [...]  dass man einen brauchbaren Programmierer hat (siehe fadade :3 *duck und weg*) [...]


 
Allerdings werde ich wohl spätestens nächstes Jahr auch in PHP einsteigen müssen ... dabei hab ich lieber so ein handfestes (Halb-)Maschinencode-Gewurschtel vor mir -.-

*So, jetz erst B2T! *Meister-fadade erlaubt es nun wieder 
PS: PN kommt ...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Mai 2013)

Neben den Informatikern an den Unis kannst du dich auch mal bei den Mathematikern und Physikern umschauen. Dort gibt es vielleicht zwar nicht in der Dichte wie bei den Informatikern, aber dennoch recht viele fähige Programmierer. Die haben allerdings auch meistens eine leicht andere Einstellung dazu als die Informatiker, ist schwer zu beschreiben...


----------



## nay (20. Mai 2013)

Ich würde mir zumindest ein paar Studenten suchen, die Webprogrammierung nebenberuflich machen. Ich kenne nicht den Umfang deines Projektes, aber wenn man es nicht mit gängigen wordpress oder joomla Modulen zusammenklicken kann, muss mehr Erfahrung und Wissen vorhanden sein, als man im Studium erlangt.


----------



## Firebird08 (20. Mai 2013)

nay schrieb:


> Ich würde mir zumindest ein paar Studenten suchen,  die Webprogrammierung nebenberuflich machen. Ich kenne nicht den Umfang  deines Projektes, aber wenn man es nicht mit gängigen wordpress oder  joomla Modulen zusammenklicken kann, muss mehr Erfahrung und Wissen  vorhanden sein, als man im Studium erlangt.



Ob man meine Wünsche mit nem CMS umsetzen kann, weiß ich nicht.... Glaube aber dass es schwierig wird....

*@ Crysis nerd: *

Da ich Jura studiere bzw. kurz vor dem Abschluss stehe, wird das rechtlich alles sauber ablaufen... Mit dem Student wird ein Werkvertrag mit Nebenabrede (Vetragsstrafe) vereinbart... Darin steht dann entweder ne Pauschalvergütung oder nen Stundenlohn... Verarschen kommt nicht in die Tüte... Ich will ja dass jeder zufrieden ist und er bei Erfolg sogar weiter mit mir arbeitet


----------



## Crysis nerd (20. Mai 2013)

Firebird08 schrieb:


> Verarschen kommt nicht in die Tüte... Ich will ja dass jeder zufrieden ist und er bei Erfolg sogar weiter mit mir arbeitet


 
Ich wollte dir das auch nicht unterstellen oder so  Es gibt nur viel zu viele Leute mit guten Absichten, die sich falsch ausdrücken und sich keine Gedanken machen, welche Art von Verträgen man aufsetzt. Und dann gibt es zu viele fähige Programmierer, die Lust haben zu arbeiten, aber zu viel Angst vor gemeinen Juristen 
Z.B. war das bei mir einmal, dass ich eine Geheimhaltungserklärung unterzeichnen musste mit einer festen Vertragsstrafe von 10.000 Euro. Normalerweise kenne ich es halt, dass man "nur" den Schaden ersetzen muss. Und da ich von Jura keine Ahnung habe, habe ich direkt gedacht, die können mich leicht verarschen. Ich verliere eine kleine Sache über den Job, was nichtmal Schaden anrichtet, und ich bin dran. Sowas in der Art.


Lg


----------



## Firebird08 (20. Mai 2013)

Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Ich wollte dir das auch nicht unterstellen oder so  Es gibt nur viel zu viele Leute mit guten Absichten, die sich falsch ausdrücken und sich keine Gedanken machen, welche Art von Verträgen man aufsetzt. Und dann gibt es zu viele fähige Programmierer, die Lust haben zu arbeiten, aber zu viel Angst vor gemeinen Juristen
> Z.B. war das bei mir einmal, dass ich eine Geheimhaltungserklärung unterzeichnen musste mit einer festen Vertragsstrafe von 10.000 Euro. Normalerweise kenne ich es halt, dass man "nur" den Schaden ersetzen muss. Und da ich von Jura keine Ahnung habe, habe ich direkt gedacht, die können mich leicht verarschen. Ich verliere eine kleine Sache über den Job, was nichtmal Schaden anrichtet, und ich bin dran. Sowas in der Art.
> 
> Lg



Ja ich weiß was du meinst.... Aber 10.000 € ist ja noch "ok".... Du musst aber schon etwas ausplaudern, was der Idee nahe kommt... Klar bist du dran, wenn du es aus Versehen tust, aber man muss ja auch eins bedenken: Wenn man nen Programmierer sucht, sollte die Idee schon soweit fortgeschritten sein, dass es nur noch der Umsetzung bedarf. Wenn du währendessen jetzt etwas ausplaudert und derjenige, dem du es erzählst, die Idee klauen wollen würde, wäre er quasi damit am Anfang 

Zur Vertragsstrafe:

Rechtlich ist es so, dass ein Richter bis 50.000€ wohl nichts sagen wird. Die Strafe bleibt daher angemessen... Erst bei astronomischen Summen kann man den Teil des Vertrages für nichtig erklären lassen und muss keine Vertragsstrafe zahlen. ABER: Den Schaden den man erleidet, wenn du es ausplaudern würdest, den kann man immer nebenbei geltend machen. Vertragsstrafe heißt nur: Du hast den Vertrag gebrochen, zahlen bitte.... Alles was dann noch an Schaden entsteht ist darüber hinaus zu ersetzen.


----------



## Crysis nerd (20. Mai 2013)

Firebird08 schrieb:


> [...]


 
Ja ich verstehe schon so ca, was du meinst. Nur als junger Programmierer ohne Job Erfahrung, unterschreibt man ungern einen Vertrag, der einen pauschal zu 10k Euro Zahlung zwingt bei Vertragsbruch. Es ist nicht so, dass man irgendwas ausplaudern wollte, geschweige denn die Idee klauen. Es ist nur so, dass für Jura Laien nicht direkt ersichtlich ist, ob der Vertrag zur Verarsche genutzt werden kann. Wenn da drin steht, man darf keinen Quellcode oder Informationen darüber verteilen. Ja klar, das würde ich nicht machen. Aber angenommen, ich spreche locker mit einem Freund und sage etwas in die Richtung "Boar die Sprache/das Framework xy ist ja so nervig". Zack, das könnte man als Informationen gelten lassen, und man ist dran. 
Also dieses blöde Beispiel nur mal, um klar zu machen, wo Probleme auftreten können. Klar, deine Idee gehört gut geschützt, aber am besten alles mit deinem Programmierer aufs kleinste absprechen, persönliches Verhältnis herstellen und bei Unklarheiten immer sofort klären. Dann eventuell noch externe Quellen angeben, damit klar ist, dass du nicht nur Mist erzählst. Und dann sollte eigentlich ein perfektes Arbeitsverhältnis für beide Seiten hergestellt sein 

LG


----------



## Low (20. Mai 2013)

Frag mal bei der Jobbörse


----------



## Leandros (27. Mai 2013)

Ohne den Thread jetzt ganz gelesen zu haben: Kommt auf die Bezahlung an, für die richtige Entlohnung bin zu vielem Bereit.


----------



## Firebird08 (4. Juni 2013)

@ Leandros: Was kannst du denn alles? ^^ Ich persönlich denke dass ich jmd. brauch, der Java, php, mysql, html, css beherrscht... 

LG


----------



## Low (4. Juni 2013)

Ich beherrsche eigentlich nur cs 1.6 aber css klappt auch


----------



## Leandros (4. Juni 2013)

@Low: Badummm .. TS! 




Firebird08 schrieb:


> @ Leandros: Was kannst du denn alles? ^^ Ich persönlich denke dass ich jmd. brauch, der Java, php, mysql, html, css beherrscht...
> 
> LG



Ich beherrsche alle deiner Aufgezählten fähigkeiten, daran liegt es nicht. Würde trotzdem falls ich für dich etwas bauen soll, vorher gerne erfahren worum es geht.
Bei Fragen PN.


----------

